
Ask HN: How to code synths, vst and guitar amp modellers? - youshy
Is it mostly C&#x2F;C++? When it comes to frameworks and SDKs is there anything bigger than JUCE and Steinberg SDK? Any sort of materials that might lead me into building such things?
======
nightfly
C/C++ and some ASM or fancy compiler intrinsics. You'll want to get familiar
with SIMD programming on x86 and probably NEON for ARM stuff. Learn how
different types of PCM audio are encoded if you don't already. Also, learn how
to work with the MIDI protocol at the byte level.

------
HelloNurse
As an alternative to VST, consider VCV Rack.

C++, more modern, far simpler, a bit limited in comparison.

